# Cobra Kai II (spoilers)



## PhotonGuy (Aug 3, 2019)

This thread is for anybody who has seen season 2 of the Youtube premier series Cobra Kai. If you haven't seen it, this message contains spoilers.

Anyway, this is just me but I don't think Miguel should've kissed Sam in the second to last episode. Even Miguel admitted he shouldn't've done that since he was with Tory. I really do think Miguel should've completely forgotten about any lingering interest he might've had with Sam and focused entirely on Tory. If you ask me, Miguel and Tory make a much better couple than Miguel and Sam, Sam and Robby made a good couple.

Anyway, that's just me. I do know that they had to have them kiss in order to create the tension that would've resulted in the big finale fight in the last episode but like I said, this is just what I think.


----------

